# UV Lamp for Crawlspace Air Handler



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Will a UV lamp in the air handler kill mold that might be drawn into the system?

My heat pump air handler is in the crawlspace. Not the ideal location. I know the air return ducting, and probably the air handler cabinet, are not 100% sealed. Since there is has to be some mold in the crawlspace, would installing a UV lamp in the air handler kill any mold spores that might be drawn into the system?

Any lamp manufacturer recommendations?

Best lamp location?

How many lamps?

Voltage? 

I've read a few post here regarding UV lamps but wanted to be sure it would work in my situation.

Thanks.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.americanairandwater.com/al/al_prod.htm

That's the one I have ernie. If your filter is in a grill then mount the light in the return close to the coil. UV will eat up filters so dont put it there
if the filter is in the air handler.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Marty,

Is there a way to verify that the UV light will kill mold in the air flow? I have read conflicting reports. Some say the spores moving in the air flow do not have contact with the light long for the UV to have any effect.

I'm concerned that the HVAC is drawing in mold spores from the air return (negative pressure in the return duct and air hanlder cabinet) vs. the mold growing on the coil.

I guess that I should admit that if there are spores in the air flow, they are probably on the coil also.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

From what I've seen they do kill mold or at least make it not able to reproduce.

When my daughter was 16 we bought her first car, which she promptly totaled. Bought her the second car with the deal being she worked the amount off at home by painting. Well she didn't want to spend all summer painting so over come a bunch of friends and the group slop paint everywhere sealing all the windows. Not a happy dad at that point and even less happy when fall arrived. AC didn't run because it was nice out but with no windows to open the humidity level topped 80% in the house and we got mold on everything wood and everything leather. Killed it all with bleach which lasted about 2 weeks then it came back. Bleached again an installed the UV light and never had a mold problem again. Can tell when the light bulbs need replaced because after 17 months the shower curtain needs cleaned weekly instead of every so often. I'm convinced that one works.


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

Depends on the lamp design. 

The stick type lights are intended to be installed in the air handling system and specifically located where maximum light will "wash" the refrigeration coil. This is the area that mold is most likely to develop, as this is the area of most moisture in the system.

UV Air Purifiers are intended to be duct mounted and usually have a turbulator to slow down the air moving through it to maximize the kill time of the UV. the idea that a UV light kills everything that passes by is false. The air in your system, if designed properly, passes the lamp several time per hour, and it is this chronic exposure that is effective.

So, to answer your question, YES, they are effective against mold. Both type of lamps are useful in the eradication and maintenance of mold and bacteria. The best system is to incorporate both. But I am a firm believer that the coil area of the air handler is the place to start. Best to cover both sides, but one can be used if budget is an issue.

I recommend these lamps.
Stick Type - BlueTube
In-Duct Type- Sanuvox

Here is a link to the BlueTube website with lots of informational links within.
Fresh Air UV

Good Luck


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, mutliple passes of the air help, but what if the spores just drop on furniture or other household items instead of staying suspended in the air?

I don't expect a 100% sterile environment, just want to control the bad stuff that may be getting into the system via the return.

The filter is a 20" x 25" x 1" 3m Filtrete 1500 mounted in a wall grill. About ten feet of flex back to the return plenum.

Next step will be having a few companies out for a look.

Did I say that I hate crawlspaces!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

you could use a combination or treatment and source removal. IE a UV lamp (treatment) and a Merv 16 5 inch filter in a filter cabinet (source removal)


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Earnie said:


> Ok, mutliple passes of the air help, but what if the spores just drop on furniture or other household items instead of staying suspended in the air?
> 
> I don't expect a 100% sterile environment, just want to control the bad stuff that may be getting into the system via the return.


Then seal the return and the return side of the furnace/air handler, and prevent entrance of mold/mold spores.

Seal the return frame at the wall.

Since you have that air filter. if your house isn't getting dust from the crawlspace, your return is leaky like you think.

If its dusty. Seal the return system. An ounce of prevention, is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Good info. Thanks guys!


----------



## Hixheat1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Earnie said:


> Will a UV lamp in the air handler kill mold that might be drawn into the system?
> 
> My heat pump air handler is in the crawlspace. Not the ideal location. I know the air return ducting, and probably the air handler cabinet, are not 100% sealed. Since there is has to be some mold in the crawlspace, would installing a UV lamp in the air handler kill any mold spores that might be drawn into the system?
> 
> ...


Seal your return and supply ducts, install a proper vapor barrier, and install a crawl space dehumidifier lower humidity below 45% mold can't grow. Have your duct cleaned and maintain your system

Bill


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone familiar with this companies UV light? 

I like that the bulb can be replaced by opening the case. No need to open the air handler.

http://www.filtrationmanufacturing.com/AirGorilla-UV-lamp-air-cleaner.php


----------

